# Recommended heat transfer papers?



## Ella (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi all, at the moment I am using a hand iron whilst I save up for a heat press (some recommendations on small, cheap ones of those would be appreciated too!) with _Glacier_ dark transfer sheets and an ink jet printer. Some of the tshirts are fine, but others crack or peel slightly. Any tips, or recommendations for paper please? I'm in the UK


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Recommended transfer paper?*

tshirtpaper.com for dark shirt paper.

personalizedsupplies.com for the magicjet paper on light shirts


----------



## suzieh (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: Recommended transfer paper?*

I've been reading good "iron" results with New Milford Photo paper for dark and lights (newmilfordphoto.com). They have a sample pack right now for $5.99 including shipping. I haven't had time to test yet (probably this weekend).

Also, will be testing new "Miracool" paper for lights which is spec'd for iron or heat press. Reading Miracool has nice hand. Only Cindy at personalizedsupplies.com has this very new paper. 

For darks, I'm reading that Transfer Technologies one-step opaque for darks holds up to more than 18 washes. So I'm eager to try it out. Don't know if it's okay for hand iron. I do know many use Avery light or dark for hand ironing....but it's super expensive at about $2.00 per sheet.

I'll be using Magic Mix pigment ink and Durabrite ink with a heat press but because I'm a curious person...will use my hand iron too (hope my wrist doesn't start hurting).


----------



## Ella (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Recommended transfer paper?*

Thanks guys, will look into all those - am gonna order the Millford sample pack after reading about the iron All stuff on here a few times. Am mostly doing dark tshirts, and when I do do lights, just using the dark transfer paper - apart from the price, is there any other reaon I should use light paper?
Think I've almost saved up enough to but my first heat press now, so hopefully that will help too!


----------



## Ella (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Recommended transfer paper?*

Also....I used to use Avery for darks but didn't get on very well with it, I've found Glacier to be much longer lasting (although it does seem to crack, but I found Avery just peeled off!)


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Recommended transfer paper?*

Try to stay away from the "Office Supply" stores to buy transfer paper. You are paying triple the price. Try the New Milford paper for light, be sure to get the "Iron All" not just the hot peel. It stretches and can be ironed on. Why are you staying with just darks. With heat transfers the feel and wash ability of Opaque (dark) just does not do it for me or my customers. I want the customer to come back and if they had a bad experience with a dark shirt they won't. I think the screen printers have it on the darks. I talked to John at new Milford and he said there is a new opaque paper coming out that is supposed to stretch. That may help us all that have this problem with opaques. I want to do darks but just don't like the feel of the paper.


----------



## Ella (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Recommended transfer paper?*

Thanks, I've just ordered the Kitchen sink pack, so will try the light, dark, and iron all from New Milford - I didn't realise there was a difference in anything but price between the dark and light paper? Am quite new to all this! Also, I am using "normal" HP ink in a HP printer, does anyone know if that's okay?


----------



## Doby (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Recommended transfer paper?*

Just ordered the kitchen sink as well! I forgot to ask you if you had trouble with Jet lite? This recommendation sounds promising! Thanks for the advice! Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Recommended transfer paper?*



> I talked to John at new Milford and he said there is a new opaque paper coming out that is supposed to stretch.


The stuff that tshirtpaper.com stretches. Ive tried a few other brands and tshirtpaper.com's opaque paper is by far the best Ive used.

That iron all paper looks cool, but its double the price of the competition...

Most people that I have talked to have said that transjet II paper is the best. From my experience, most of the hot peel light transfers are pretty similar though. Transjet is good because it is really thick and absorbs the ink completely, unlike some other papers where you dont get as clean lines becuase the ink sits on the paper more after printing, and spreads out as it dries.

How thick is the iron all paper?



> Also, I am using "normal" HP ink in a HP printer, does anyone know if that's okay?


Dye based ink will bleed when washed. You can get an epson C88 or C86 for like $80. Most of the epsons use pigment based inks which do not bleed when washed, and have brighter colors. Search the forum...there has been tons of posts about this, bulk ink units, magic mix inks, etc...


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Recommended transfer paper?*

As a former Epson rep the thing I noticed was you said that the paper absorbs the ink. Actually durabrite ink (Pigment)stays on top of the paper. it is designed to do that. In photography if offers a better picture as the colors do not blend as in dyes they run into each other. You will get some but not like Dye inks from HP.


----------



## Ella (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Recommended transfer paper?*

Thanks everyone, all really helpful! Here's my plan for the next few weeks! I'm gonna get a 15x15 heat press, and do away with the old iron for good. I'm gonna get an Epson printer and switch to a pigment based ink (question - will I be able to print other stuff, ie letters onto normal paper with this ink, or is it just for tshirts?), and am ordering transfer samples from the companies recomended on here (well, the ones that ship to the UK anyway!). I'm also gonna start using the light paper on my light tshirts, instead of using the dark on them all. In the mean time, I'm following the advice from other threads, and pre ironing the tshirts (they're 100% cotton), and stretching the print slightly after ironing. Any more advice really welcome and thanks again everyone, I've got lots of new ideas from you all!


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Recommended transfer paper?*



> As a former Epson rep the thing I noticed was you said that the paper absorbs the ink. Actually durabrite ink (Pigment)stays on top of the paper. it is designed to do that. In photography if offers a better picture as the colors do not blend as in dyes they run into each other. You will get some but not like Dye inks from HP.


yea, but for heat transfer it works best if the inks absorb into the paper, and dont run into each other. If you are doing thin text for inance, you want the paper to absorb the ink so that the lines on the text dont run and become fatter than they are supposed to be.


----------



## Ella (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Recommended transfer paper?*

Not sure about the tshirtpaper.com one, as it says on the website cool wash only....I'd really like something that can go up to 30 degrees at least. Does anyone know if the New Milford does? Or the Transjet/Magicjet? I'm having enough of a hard time trying to get shipping to the Uk sorted!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Recommended transfer paper?*

Okay, you will make mistakes. I call those shirts my sleep shirts. I have many. I use New Milford iron All paper and I wash in warm, hot and cold water. The shirts still look great after many, many washes. By the way I am an ex product rep for epson. The great thing about pigment ink and why photographers use it is because it DOES STAY ABOVE THE PAPER AND IS NOT ABSORBED INTO THE PAPER LIKE DYE INKS. When you transfer your design to shirt it is put on the shirt from the papar and not left on the paper like dye inks. Dye inks when absorbed into the paper actually bleed into each other. Pigment inks do not. If you were to magnify the photos using each ink you will see finer lines between each color than HP inks.


----------



## TenaciousTees (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Recommended transfer paper?*

If I understand correctly, you can use the Milford press all paper on dark shirts??. So there is no need to get plastisol transfers or vinyl ones??, you can just print on the paper and heat press and is good to go??. sorry for the silly questions but it will save me a bunch on not getting a plotter/cutter for dark shirts.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Recommended transfer paper?*

No, there are 3 types of paper that you can get, at least that I use. For light I use "Iron All" it stretches and can be iron over immediately. There is the their hot peel, cost less but does not stretch, is cheaper and if you put an iron on it directly you will cause damage. then there is the opaque for darks.


----------



## suzieh (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: Recommended transfer paper?*



Ella said:


> Thanks everyone, all really helpful! Here's my plan for the next few weeks! I'm gonna get a 15x15 heat press, and do away with the old iron for good. I'm gonna get an Epson printer and switch to a pigment based ink (question - will I be able to print other stuff, ie letters onto normal paper with this ink, or is it just for tshirts?), and am ordering transfer samples from the companies recomended on here (well, the ones that ship to the UK anyway!). I'm also gonna start using the light paper on my light tshirts, instead of using the dark on them all. In the mean time, I'm following the advice from other threads, and pre ironing the tshirts (they're 100% cotton), and stretching the print slightly after ironing. Any more advice really welcome and thanks again everyone, I've got lots of new ideas from you all!


Ella, have you contacted Cindy at personalizedsupplies.com? I'm pretty sure she can send to UK. FYI...the 25 pack of TransJet II (her name is Magic Jet) will fit in a Flat Rate Global Priority Mail envelope so shipping shouldn't be more than $10-$12 US (assuming she will tack on a dollar or two for handling).

If you want a printer for printing heat transfers and regular paper printouts...then stick with an Epson Durabrite printer. You may have to make color adjustments (search here for that info.). 

I have an Epson CX-4800 all-in-one printer that I just hooked up as a "backup t-shirt transfer printer". I'm printing mainly regular documents and the scanner has come in handy. It's $100 US with rebates. So even it if it doesn't hold up...a lot of immediate bang for my buck right now.

Our main t-shirt printer will be an old Epson 900 with Magic Mix ink.

Susan


----------



## hiphopshop (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Recommended transfer paper?*

I just put an order in for the iron all paper because I like the fact that you can iron over it. I know alot of my clients like thier shirts to look crisp and iron thier shirts alot. So if they can iron over the shirt without damage to the print then they are happy. Right now I use regular hot peel paper that I buy on ebay. Hopefully,this iron all paper is all its cracked up to be.


----------



## TUX Inc. (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Recommended transfer paper?*



hiphopshop said:


> I just put an order in for the iron all paper because I like the fact that you can iron over it. I know alot of my clients like thier shirts to look crisp and iron thier shirts alot. So if they can iron over the shirt without damage to the print then they are happy. Right now I use regular hot peel paper that I buy on ebay. Hopefully,this iron all paper is all its cracked up to be.


Im interested in knowing how some of your shirts came out.....please keep us posted


----------



## Doby (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Recommended transfer paper?*

Just got my kitchen sink pack. Burned four shirts but number 5 did not burn. The iron all worked perfectly. The other paper did not work very well at all for me. It may just be me. The iron all is amazing. Came off like butter and smooth texture. Crystal clear image. Just ordered 25 for 22.99 and surprise no shipping!!! After using the Iron All I am probably going to be spoiled to all other papers.


----------



## Doby (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Recommended transfer paper?*



Doby said:


> Just ordered the kitchen sink as well! I forgot to ask you if you had trouble with Jet lite? This recommendation sounds promising! Thanks for the advice! Keeping my fingers crossed!


Thumbs down. The iron all LOOKED great. Too bad it scratches off and there is no response when I try to cancel my order that I made before I noticed it. I am truly disgusted. The other paper they sent me was worse than Jet Lite.


----------



## hiphopshop (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Recommended transfer paper?*



TUX Inc. said:


> Im interested in knowing how some of your shirts came out.....please keep us posted



Unfortunately I was only able to print one with the iron all because the other 8 times I tried, it kept getting caught in the printer and printing over and over in one spot til I had to manually stop it and pull it back in the other direction. The one I did manage to print was printed on the wrong side because both sides are completely white and of course I printed on the wrong side, so when I heatpressed it, it stuck to the teflon and not the shirt. For some reason I cannot get the paper to feed through my Epson C88. I sent a message to see if I can replace or get a refund but no reply yet. Other people have had great stories with it but unfortunately not me.


----------



## racinggrafx (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Recommended transfer paper?*



hiphopshop said:


> Unfortunately I was only able to print one with the iron all because the other 8 times I tried, it kept getting caught in the printer and printing over and over in one spot til I had to manually stop it and pull it back in the other direction. The one I did manage to print was printed on the wrong side because both sides are completely white and of course I printed on the wrong side, so when I heatpressed it, it stuck to the teflon and not the shirt. For some reason I cannot get the paper to feed through my Epson C88. I sent a message to see if I can replace or get a refund but no reply yet. Other people have had great stories with it but unfortunately not me.


I had the same exact problem with it on my c88, it just kept bunching up and wasting my ink, I was wondering how people were able to print on it.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Recommended transfer paper?*

I will be honest with you guys. I use Iron all for all my lights and tote bags and yes I found that the pages stick together if you put a bunch in your printer. I do one at a time, it is time consuming but the results are great. here is a problem I had on my CX7800 there are pie wheels that sometimes leave track marks. I brought this to John attention at new Milford and he had customers asking him about it. I found out on another forum how to remove the wheels and I did, after that the paper came out better. Then I had a problem with my 7800 and returned it and got another as it was under warranty. I have had no problem printing with the new 7800. You ask why and I as an ex Epson rep can only answer.. I don't have a clue.. My clients really love the feel of the Iron all on tees. I just got another order for 150 for a jazz fest.. My wifes digital camera makes little movies maybe I will put together a video showing how I do it. I will have to ask Rodney if I can put it on the back end of one of my sites to show all. Anyone interested email me. Lou


----------



## racinggrafx (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Recommended transfer paper?*

I am interested because I was only feeding one at a time and it just kept bunching up. I really wanted it to work.


----------



## hiphopshop (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Recommended transfer paper?*



racinggrafx said:


> I am interested because I was only feeding one at a time and it just kept bunching up. I really wanted it to work.


Yes, so wierd. It would do exactly that! Very frustrating. So,is it the printer to blame? Or that the paper curls up? Whatever it is, it sucks cause I really wanted it to work too! I emailed Milford and John said I could get a refund or exchange, no problem.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Recommended transfer paper?*

Here is another suggestion. when I get my Iron All which is usually shipped USPS I take the paper out of the envelope and put it down on a flat surface and put a heavy book on top so that it lays flat. That helps. Then right before I place in printer I turn the curl gently back. That also helps. Why do I go through this is because the paper itself is the best looking on my tee shirts and I know my clients have been happy.


----------



## speedmaster123 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Recommended transfer paper?*

thanks for the info guys, i have the similar question in mind as well


----------



## racinggrafx (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Recommended transfer paper?*



badalou said:


> Here is another suggestion. when I get my Iron All which is usually shipped USPS I take the paper out of the envelope and put it down on a flat surface and put a heavy book on top so that it lays flat. That helps. Then right before I place in printer I turn the curl gently back. That also helps. Why do I go through this is because the paper itself is the best looking on my tee shirts and I know my clients have been happy.


Ok, I will try that, hope it works. I did transfer one that was messed up to a t-shirt just to check the quality and thought it did look really good, just hope I can get it to print correctly.


----------



## Ajaxs23 (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: Recommended transfer paper?*

as far as paper...i would like to know if theres a transfer paper that has a glossy look after its applied to the shirts.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Recommended transfer paper?*



> as far as paper...i would like to know if theres a transfer paper that has a glossy look after its applied to the shirts.


Hi Anthony, welcome to the T-Shirt Forums! You'll find lots of information using the search feature to bring up past topics. I did a quick search for glossy and brought up these 2 threads (there were more):

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=2514&highlight=glossy
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=2593&highlight=glossy
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=776&highlight=glossy

:welcome:


----------



## Doby (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Recommended transfer paper?*



jdr8271 said:


> Dye based ink will bleed when washed. You can get an epson C88 or C86 for like $80. Most of the epsons use pigment based inks which do not bleed when washed, and have brighter colors. Search the forum...there has been tons of posts about this, bulk ink units, magic mix inks, etc...


I found on line C86 for $119 and CX6600 for $129 at Staples. These two will work with my Mac OS 9. I think I am gonna grab the CX6600. You all have convinced me.

Thoughts on the CX6600? Thanks!

-Newbie Doby )


----------



## racinggrafx (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Recommended transfer paper?*



Doby said:


> I found on line C86 for $119 and CX6600 for $129 at Staples. These two will work with my Mac OS 9. I think I am gonna grab the CX6600. You all have convinced me.
> 
> Thoughts on the CX6600? Thanks!
> 
> -Newbie Doby )


My C88 cost $79 at compusa


----------



## Doby (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Recommended transfer paper?*



racinggrafx said:


> My C88 cost $79 at compusa


The 88 won't work with Mac OS 9, but the 86, the 68 and the CX6600 will work on OS 9, for anybody interested. The 86 was $50 on Amazon (!) 

I am awaitin' more samples and will post more results as I learn. Thanks for everyone because I am gettin' an education here!


----------



## wowbe (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Recommended transfer paper?*



Doby said:


> The 88 won't work with Mac OS 9, but the 86, the 68 and the CX6600 will work on OS 9, for anybody interested. The 86 was $50 on Amazon (!)
> 
> I am awaitin' more samples and will post more results as I learn. Thanks for everyone because I am gettin' an education here!


 
Here is a link to create that super glossy transfer paper look - 
printonit.com/Transfer-Paper-s/6.htm


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Just added new video for test of 3 brands of paper from 3 companies. I did a printing test, pressing test and a wash test. Just posted on YouTube.com and link in articles section. The papers are Iron All and transjet II from Imprintables and Coastal Business. The paper from Coastal did not have a mark on the package what it was but after using it I think it was the same as Imprintables transjet II. Lou


----------



## larry30000 (Dec 20, 2006)

u-tube is slow tonight can't wait for results, trying to get my c88 set up as well!!!!! Then the clc 2540dl. The 1280 for dyesub is done.


----------



## natashatee (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Recommended transfer paper?*



badalou said:


> Here is another suggestion. when I get my Iron All which is usually shipped USPS I take the paper out of the envelope and put it down on a flat surface and put a heavy book on top so that it lays flat. That helps. Then right before I place in printer I turn the curl gently back. That also helps. Why do I go through this is because the paper itself is the best looking on my tee shirts and I know my clients have been happy.


Where can you buy Iron All transfer paper?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Where can you buy Iron All transfer paper?


From newmilfordphoto.com


----------



## natashatee (Jan 9, 2007)

yeah I have tried them. Sent an email a few days ago as I cant seem to order from abroad using their checkouts! they won't respond to my emails


----------



## zzbliss (Jan 23, 2007)

Speaking of transfers.............will someone out there tell me...what different types of transfers there are and what they are used for......i'm new to this and i just want to know what's out there and what each one is used for....thanx...in the swamps


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

there are 
inkjet transfers for light colored shirts
opaque inkjet transfers
custom printed plastisol transfers
vinyl transfers ( need a vinyl cutter to create these)
Hope that clarifies things a little


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

zzbliss said:


> Speaking of transfers.............will someone out there tell me...what different types of transfers there are and what they are used for......i'm new to this and i just want to know what's out there and what each one is used for....thanx...in the swamps


This pdf file from hix corp was my bible almost a year ago when I knew nothing about transfers. It's the "Digital Products Applications training Guide", and you can find it here:

http://www.hixcorp.com/pdfs/digital info.pdf


----------



## zzbliss (Jan 23, 2007)

Thank you all for your input.....especially byron got a lot out the sight you recommended.....best of luck to u all and special appreciation to byron...u roc!


----------



## 2screenprint (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: Recommended transfer paper?*

HI

You should try Copy Trans Ink jet Opaque and make sure you do not use inks that are water soluable.


----------



## 2screenprint (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: Recommended transfer paper?*



Ajaxs23 said:


> as far as paper...i would like to know if theres a transfer paper that has a glossy look after its applied to the shirts.


 
Hi For Inkjet paper there really isn't a good paper that will leave a glossy effect, however I do sell a gloss sheet that you iron after you iron on the transfer it will gloss up the image.


----------

